# Norrköping Open 2009



## Gunnar (Dec 16, 2008)

Hi everybody!

I'm organising the Norrköping Open 2009. It takes place in Norrköping (surprise ), Sweden February the 7-8th. All official events but feet solving and multi BLD will be represented.

Norrköping is my home town and the venue will be in the lunch room of a fairly big central school. There will be plenty of room and good lighting. The school is only about 500m from shopping malls and close to hotels/hostels and restaurants/food stores.

It's easy to get to Norrköping. You can fly to Stockholm-Arlanda or Stockholm-Skavsta and go by bus or train to Norrköping. Travelling by car is very easy. All the way from Copenhagen you follow the E6/E4 highway up to here, which is about 500km. 

The info site is still under construction but you can check it out at apelgam.se/Rubik/GunnarOpen/. I hope to see many of you there.


----------



## Henrik (Dec 17, 2008)

This competition might also be better known, by Swedes, Danes, and others, as Gunnar Open.

See you all there


----------



## hr.mohr (Dec 17, 2008)

Yay! I'm SO going to this


----------



## Ville Seppänen (Dec 22, 2008)

Oh, I want to go to this comp! hmm hmm...


----------



## Inusagi (Dec 22, 2008)

I want to go, but I'll miss some school days. And my grades will go down, so I can't...


----------



## Gunnar (Dec 23, 2008)

So far 15 people registered, but only Sweden and Denmark represented. Come on everybody.


----------



## hr.mohr (Dec 23, 2008)

Yeah, you should all sign up for Norrköping Open 09 and then Danish Open 09 ^o^


----------



## Haukzi (Jan 8, 2009)

Damn, sucks to be in the middle of the north-atlantic ocean...


----------



## Gunnar (Jan 12, 2009)

Haukzi said:


> Damn, sucks to be in the middle of the north-atlantic ocean...



Are you from Iceland then? Or the Azores?


----------



## Gunnar (Jan 12, 2009)

Still very few foreigners registered fr this competition, which is sad. :-(

If you are unsure wheather to come, I can inform that it's very easy to get here by plane, if you go to the Stockholm-Skavsta airport. From there it's just a 50min bus trip to Norrköping.

I'd be happy to see more people.


----------



## AvGalen (Jan 12, 2009)

Ville is coming, so I won't be there.



Spoiler



Have you ever seen Clark Kent and Superman at the same time


----------



## Gunnar (Jan 12, 2009)

Haha, I knew it!!! I always thought you guys looked a lot like each other. The same hair etc.


----------



## AvGalen (Jan 12, 2009)

Glasses => Hairband
Cape + Tights => Orange stuff


----------



## Ville Seppänen (Jan 12, 2009)

Lol Arnaud, I don't think I'm coming there. :/ Maybe, I don't know. Don't have much money and I have to save some too.

Oh, and it is a HEADband!


----------



## hr.mohr (Feb 2, 2009)

4 days until the Danes drive to Sweden for some speedcubing fun! I'm so looking forward to this :-D


----------



## Kenneth (Feb 3, 2009)

Can't wait to see you here Mads 

If Ville is not comming, then it must be beacause Arnaud will instead...

Now you have no choise Arnaud


----------



## KConny (Feb 3, 2009)

I'm comming too. But with zero practise. My last attempt at 4x4 BLD was at Swedish Cubeday, and I've done 4 3x3BLD solves this year. I'm gonna kick ass.


----------



## Gunnar (Feb 3, 2009)

Yeah, I'm sure it will be awesome. I've been practicing 4x4 lately. Had a few great times like 48.40 with PLL-parity and 55.38 with double parity. :-O


----------



## Gunnar (Feb 3, 2009)

Double post


----------



## Henrik (Feb 3, 2009)

Yep 4 Danes.
And I think that Im in an ok shape so lets see whats going to happen.
And a lot of events too 

See you all there.


----------



## Ksarfaks (Feb 3, 2009)

Well it would be fun to come but im still a newb ^^ avarage 1.10 xD trying to learn Fredrich but dosent go so well anyone that wanna help me?


----------



## anders (Feb 3, 2009)

If you come to a competition, you will find several people that are more than prepared to help you!


----------



## Gunnar (Feb 7, 2009)

Today at the Norrköping Open the following official times were set for 6x6 and 7x7 by Claes Hedin:

6x6: 4:26.11, 3:44.84, 4:01.94 => mean: 4:04,30

7x7: 6:07.00


(Also I got a 21.56 OH average :-D)

More info tomorrow.


----------



## Gunnar (Feb 8, 2009)

Hi!

Fewest moves was really frustrating nd funny. I got 32 moves but I had a triple xcross in only 10 moves!! :-O I wasn't able to find one single good ending, så 32 is what I got. With a few minutes left I found an insertion which would have given me a 29 move solution, but I didn't have the time to write it down.

The optimal ending to my triple xcross is 14 moves, so I'm really pissed of by missing a possible WR. :-(

Scramble: R2 U2 B L2 D2 F R2 D2 L2 B2 U2 L R' D U L U2 B D' L' R'

My triple xcross: U' L B' U2 B' U B2 R2 B2 L'

My ending: U' F' L F L' U2 L' U' L U2 L' U L [U2] L2 D' L U2 L' D L U2 L


Fortunately I got a non-lucky 16.91 in One-handed, so that saved my day. I've been working so hard for an official sub-20. One of my happiest cubing moments. :-D

Please try finding a better ending than mine.


----------



## hr.mohr (Feb 8, 2009)

Great competition! So much fun :-D

Just one "short" train ride and i'm home in my own bed.


----------



## Kenneth (Feb 12, 2009)

We broke a couple of statistical records at this comp.

Henrik got to first place in both most solves and most attempts in one comp, KConny got third place and also Gunnar got into top 10.

Naturally Mats Bergsten broke his own record for oldest BLD solver in comp.

Claes Hedin held the WR's for 6x6x6 single/average and 7x7x7 single but lost them just huors later. He still holds the European records though.

Because of that Sweden passed France in most WR's, current and past.


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Feb 12, 2009)

Gunnar said:


> The optimal ending to my triple xcross is 14 moves, so I'm really pissed of by missing a possible WR. :-(



But the optimal solution for any FMC scramble is below the WR. Are you pissed off every solve? 

If you knew about insertions, it could've been sub-30 I think. Just take out the last nine moves and replace it with an insertion.



> Scramble: R2 U2 B L2 D2 F R2 D2 L2 B2 U2 L R' D U L U2 B D' L' R'
> 
> U' L B' U2 B' U B2 R2 B2 L' U' F' L F L' U2 L' U' L U2 L' U L *R2 D' R U2 R' D R U2 R*



No cube rotations please. :|


----------



## Gunnar (Feb 23, 2009)

Swordsman Kirby said:


> But the optimal solution for any FMC scramble is below the WR. Are you pissed off every solve?
> 
> If you knew about insertions, it could've been sub-30 I think. Just take out the last nine moves and replace it with an insertion.
> 
> ...



Hi!

This is a very late reply, since my account was blocked for no reason.

Anyway, I do know a little about insertions, and as I mentioned in my post I did find one which would have given my a 29-moves solution, but I didn't have enough time to finish it, since I found it when it was just a few minutes left.

I'm trying to get better at insertions. With a good ending I could have a chance at the WR since I usually find good blocks in <20 minutes.


----------



## AvGalen (Feb 23, 2009)

Scramble: R2 U2 B L2 D2 F R2 D2 L2 B2 U2 L R' D U L U2 B D' L' R'
Attempt 1: 
(premove L)
Your start: U' L B' U2 B' U B2 R2 B2 L' 
Simple continuation: U' F U F' U2 L' U' 
Undo premove: L
Find insertions for the other edges (18 moves so far)

Attempt 2:
Your start: U' L B' U2 B' U B2
split up the R2 B2 at the end of your start: R' B R' B
Finish F2L (and orient edges): B L2 B' L
Find a finish for the 3 edges and 2 corners (14 moves so far)


----------

